# Swath vs Photon



## 125mph (Jan 27, 2020)

Just ordered both of these, arriving on Friday.. Which do you think I will like? I'm currently on the 2009 Salomon Synapse. I think the synapse is mid flex?


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Does swath make EE wide snowboard boots like the photon?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neilyo (Dec 16, 2011)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Does swath make EE wide snowboard boots like the photon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Not yet...if ever.


----------



## 125mph (Jan 27, 2020)

Ending up keeping the swath.. Got to use it today, very comfortable. Worked well.

The photons didnt fit right even though both were the same size.


----------

